# my dayleys paint job!



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

i finaly got time to paint my dayley and its still not done caus it got dark so i ll finish up tomarrow!!

BEFORE=
AFTER first coat!!
PUTTIN MY A+LAZY ASS UNCLE TO WORK LOL!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

WTF


----------



## KingKreations (Jan 3, 2006)

Right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+Jul 28 2006, 03:20 AM~5857452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you guys mean???? its not done not even close!


----------



## AZRabbi (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 28 2006, 03:20 AM~5857452
> *WTF
> *


Fuck thanks man, I was gonna say the same thing but didn't want to look stupid since I don't know a whole lot about painting. Seriously, WTF?

Shouldn't the first coat be, like, an all-over coat?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZRabbi_@Jul 28 2006, 07:45 AM~5857588
> *Fuck thanks man, I was gonna say the same thing but didn't want to look stupid since I don't know a whole lot about painting. Seriously, WTF?
> 
> Shouldn't the first coat be, like, an all-over coat?
> *


Hes doing this by rattle can Whats funny LOL! For the price he spent on 20 cans of paint and who knows what the primer cost ! He could of had Macco do it and look good for a while ! He ll end up with a wild looking car in about 3 weeks LOL!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

is this a joke? :scrutinize:


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2006, 06:21 AM~5857678
> *Hes doing this by rattle can  Whats funny LOL! For the price he spent on 20 cans of paint and who knows what the primer cost ! He could of had Macco do it and look good for a while ! He ll end up with a wild looking car in about 3 weeks LOL!
> *


Yep everyone knows you don't do a car paintjob with rattle cans.. you just don't get the shine and look of a professional job.

Guy did that up here.. Painted his celica with rattle cans, and the first winter he used it, paint peeled like shit.


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

There is just no words to say here maybe SHOCK :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

gotta be a joke


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BTW, it's daily.


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

its better than housepaint, was in a wrecker in alberta about a year ago, and the idiot painted a cutlass supreme with white house paint, that flaked off whenever you closed the drivers door


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Did you seriously spray it with the windows down? That can't be paint on the molding. the hood isn't done. freaking primer over paint :buttkick:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

boy oh boy , that looks like hell......


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Jul 28 2006, 06:28 AM~5857701
> *Yep everyone knows you don't do a car paintjob with rattle cans.. you just don't get the shine and look of a professional job.
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :burn: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

its not done youll see waht it looks like when its done! its not rattle canned! and it got windy so i had to stop thats why it looked half ass


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

are you doing the door jams? You panted the moldings


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

FUCKING JUNK RIDER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

wow! that looks like ass!


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Alright, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. Let's all judge when it's DONE since he's so convinced that it'll actually look good. But so far it looks like shit...no offense.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

sheesh break his pride why don't cha


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 28 2006, 03:26 PM~5860670
> *wow!  that looks like ass!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:twak: IT LOOKED BETTER PRIMER! :dunno:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

im about to go finish it!! oh ya once i put the clear on it will look good as hell!!!! the moldings are taped over


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

I belevie in ya kid


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 28 2006, 04:15 PM~5860916
> *I belevie in ya kid
> *


thx :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

gotta start somewhere....


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

lay off the foilie that shits fucked up. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Gotta give the dude a break.....dont you all remember how your first paint job came out.....................................






















oh ya, my first paint work rocked, your right this does suck......gotta love the creativity of newspaper and tablecloths to mask with, should have used the funnies ,cause this is a joke...


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

just wait.......... you know im onley 15 n im doing this!! im learning instead of playin video games i wana learn so let me i kno this paintjob isent gonna win shows but... im learnin and it WILL LOOK GOOD!!! you will all see!!!! to anyone who douts me fuck off


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a few questions. For the first pic thats says first coat, you didn't paint the entire car? Second, why does it look like you uncle is using spray can primer ON TOP the paint already on the car? #3. are you painting it outside with all that dirt on the ground? (if so and you have no other choice, at least keep the ground wet so the dust doesn't blow up onto the fresh paint). #4 What kind of paint are you using and what kind of spray gun? #5 If your only 15 then how is this your daily??


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

can some one say........









































































OWNED


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 28 2006, 11:48 PM~5863038
> *I have a few questions.  For the first pic thats says first coat, you didn't paint the entire car? Second, why does it look like you uncle is using spray can primer ON TOP the paint already on the car?  #3.  are you painting it outside with all that dirt on the ground? (if so and you have no other choice, at least keep the ground wet so the dust doesn't blow up onto the fresh paint).  #4  What kind of paint are you using and what kind of spray gun?  #5 If your only 15 then how is this your daily??
> *



Good question thats funny...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

not only is 15 a lil shy of being a legal daily driver ,but i dont think hes old enough to buy the spraypaint...


we jus kid , cuase theres nothing better to do during flash time...jus keep at it ,at least you going for it, I was 17 when i sprayed my first, had no clue, jus bought a gun and some paint and tried it out,befreind a paint rep and learn the products and youll be allright.. jus remember you cant get worse...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

well,might as well give him some advice. buy a 50 pack of chisal caps,put them on a krylon and call it a day :biggrin: 

















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

kiakirk007 Yesterday, 02:49 PM | | Post #19 

Full Member

Posts: 224
Joined: Jun 2006




its not done youll see waht it looks like when its done! its not rattle canned! and it got windy so i had to stop thats why it looked half ass 


--------------------

1974 ford ltd soon to be juced with som 13x7s!
2000 kia sephia (for sale $3000 obo!)
2005 toyota tacoma
1993 chevy converson van!

if sparks dont fly your too high!!! 











You said its not rattlecanned? am I missing something here?


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

If its not rattle canned, why do we see your uncle spraying it with a rattle can, or am I just high?


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Im sure he means the paint is not rattle canned


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

This paint job is gonna be great


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

thats primer and i had to re do the spots so thats where i used the primer can but the paint is put on with a gun


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 28 2006, 11:48 PM~5863038
> *I have a few questions.  For the first pic thats says first coat, you didn't paint the entire car? Second, why does it look like you uncle is using spray can primer ON TOP the paint already on the car?  #3.  are you painting it outside with all that dirt on the ground? (if so and you have no other choice, at least keep the ground wet so the dust doesn't blow up onto the fresh paint).  #4  What kind of paint are you using and what kind of spray gun?  #5 If your only 15 then how is this your daily??
> *


1. no it got windy so i stoped
2.he is caus we had to sand alittle and prime over it
3.i do spray the ground
4.dupont and the spray gun is a devilbliss
5.i have a permit and i ushualy drive this (my future dayley  )


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

IT'S DAILY... Go To School and learn to spell....


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> 1. no it got windy so i stoped
> 2.he is caus we had to sand alittle and prime over it
> 3.i do spray the ground
> 4.dupont and the spray gun is a devilbliss
> ...


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

this is a joke..i know it is...


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

It's the guys first time. so all of you're first were better.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 29 2006, 06:13 PM~5865967
> *It's the guys first time. so all of you're first were better.
> *


mines was.. i know that


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i wouldn't be usin spray paint... i woulda at least bought a cheap ass paint gun and compressor at harbor frieght.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 29 2006, 06:13 PM~5865967
> *It's the guys first time. so all of you're first were better.
> *


actually yea. lol


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 29 2006, 06:13 PM~5865967
> *It's the guys first time. so all of you're first were better.
> *


Damn, get off his nuts already! :biggrin:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jul 30 2006, 01:35 AM~5866996
> *Damn, get off his nuts already! :biggrin:
> *



Hahaha. well every bodies against em'. might as well be different.


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

im hoping this thread doesnt die, I wanna see the end result


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 29 2006, 01:29 AM~5862944
> *just wait.......... you know im onley 15 n im doing this!! im learning instead of playin video games i wana learn so let me i kno this paintjob isent gonna win shows but... im learnin and it WILL LOOK GOOD!!! you will all see!!!! to anyone who douts me fuck off
> *


well get on it and show us waz up then! lets see some progress with this shiznit. otherwise give it up :0


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 29 2006, 01:29 AM~5862944
> *just wait.......... you know im onley 15 n im doing this!! im learning instead of playin video games i wana learn so let me i kno this paintjob isent gonna win shows but... im learnin and it WILL LOOK GOOD!!! you will all see!!!! to anyone who douts me fuck off
> *


well at least you spelled fuck right. i'm glad to see there teachin' you somethin' in school


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah, the spelling is kind of remedial or even below average. You should get your english teachers for the pass 3 years fired.

And are you spelling Daily wrong on purpose???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Jul 29 2006, 10:56 AM~5864320
> *kiakirk007  Yesterday, 02:49 PM    |  | Post #19
> 
> Full Member
> ...


Why even cover up the wheels??? you got the windows down.you like the rims more then the interior?? WTF LOL..


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 30 2006, 09:57 AM~5868238
> *Hahaha. well every bodies against em'. might as well be different.
> *


Right on, I hear ya man...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

hey man don't get me wrong. i'm a "do it yourselfer" also, but don't post shit your goin' to get clowned on with. at least make sure you spell correctly. it might come out good :dunno: . but at least post some pics to justify yourself.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ill post pics asap cuz my battery died!! fuck!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

is this the 2000 kia you are gonna sell in your signature for $3000?????


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Fuck all that. How are you 15 years old and have 4 cars? :scrutinize:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 30 2006, 06:14 PM~5870275
> *ill post pics asap cuz my battery died!! fuck!
> *


No wonder why you wanted to change colors


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Jul 30 2006, 09:37 PM~5870932
> *No wonder why you wanted to change colors
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 30 2006, 06:47 PM~5870523
> *is this the 2000 kia you are gonna sell in your signature for $3000?????
> *


yep i might keep it now


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 30 2006, 06:53 PM~5870575
> *Fuck all that. How are you 15 years old and have 4 cars? :scrutinize:
> *


i sold the taco caus my uncle gave it to me LOL!!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 30 2006, 09:47 PM~5871020
> *i sold the taco caus my uncle gave it to me LOL!!
> *


let me get this straight......you wanted a 00' pos instead of a brand new truck. wtf is your problem.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 30 2006, 08:31 PM~5871277
> *let me get this straight......you wanted a 00' pos instead of a brand new truck.  wtf is your problem.
> *


i donno but i got cash for it and i dont like that truck


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 31 2006, 01:03 AM~5872252
> *i donno but i got cash for it and i dont like that truck
> *


if you sold a new truck then why are you spray painting the kia? with that type of money you should have been able to drop it off at a shop and pick it up done. its not like you have any bills since your only 15... right?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196+Jul 30 2006, 11:20 AM~5868528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Past, and don't forget to capitalize English.

I love correcting people who think they're doing a good job correcting other people. I guess it's the thought that counts. Thanks for trying! :roflmao:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 31 2006, 11:21 AM~5873642
> *They're
> Past, and don't forget to capitalize English.
> 
> ...



!: Only usable in a complete expression. :biggrin: I remain victorious! and thats how you use "!"


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 31 2006, 08:33 AM~5873710
> *!: Only usable in a complete expression.  :biggrin:  I remain victorious! and thats how you use "!"
> *


He's good, he's good...but _I remain victorious!_ is an incomplete sentence; nice try. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jul 31 2006, 08:58 AM~5873849
> *He's good, he's good...but I remain victorious! is an incomplete sentence; nice try. :biggrin:
> *


Uh, no it's not. It has a subject (I) and a verb (remain). That's all you need for a complete sentence. So I guess technically "Thanks for trying!" is not a complete sentence. Technically it should be "I thank you for trying!" since "thanks" is just a slang way of saying "I thank you" or "I give you thanks." Now are the English teachers happy? Did anybody learn anything today?


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

wtf hahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Hahahahaaaaa.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Comedy Central


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 31 2006, 10:00 AM~5874196
> *Uh, no it's not.  It has a subject (I) and a verb (remain).  That's all you need for a complete sentence.  So I guess technically "Thanks for trying!" is not a complete sentence.  Technically it should be "I thank you for trying!" since "thanks" is just a slang way of saying "I thank you" or "I give you thanks."  Now are the English teachers happy?  Did anybody learn anything today?
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
 You have ruined me! I have been defeated amidst all my credentials and Masters Degree in the English language! I shall say good day to you sir! :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 31 2006, 10:21 AM~5873642
> *They're
> Past, and don't forget to capitalize English.
> 
> ...


i type too fast to use capitol letters. it's just a waste of time on a chat room. i don't think "they're" is a word, i belive its their. :dunno:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

You and me both. I'm not gonna slow done so I can get corrected by a obsessed grammar geek :buttkick:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 31 2006, 05:46 PM~5876652
> *You and me both. I'm not gonna slow done so I can get corrected by a obsessed grammar geek :buttkick:
> *


a dork is more like it! :guns:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

all you guys are screwed in the head.....and this dudes car is fucked!


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Hahaha. a spectator comes and sayes somthing we've all know for 5 pages.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 31 2006, 05:58 PM~5876761
> *Hahaha. a spectator comes and sayes somthing we've all know for 5 pages.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 31 2006, 06:44 PM~5876637
> *i type too fast to use capitol letters.  it's just a waste of time on a chat room.  i don't think "they're" is a word, i belive its their. :dunno:
> *


You honestly don't think *they're* is a real word?

Also, it's *CAPITAL*, not capitol. At least in this usage of the word.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

THEY'RE is a real word. Means They Are.
There: A place
Their: some one's property


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

ok ok ok i'm sorry leave me alone. :tears: :tears: :tears:













at least i'm not spray painting my car.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 31 2006, 08:09 PM~5877298
> *ok ok ok i'm sorry leave me alone. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> at least i'm not spray painting my car.
> *


 :biggrin: 

I AM THE SPEELING POLICE!




















(speeling intentionally spelled wrong because it makes it funnier  )


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

That's not how you speel speeling :scrutinize: ? All these years I've been speeling it wrong?


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

fuck all of you dat wana hate do you fucken understand that its NOT NOT NOT NOT done NO ITS NOT SPRAY PAINTED DUMBASSES


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

We know it's not spray painted. Im on your side at least


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 31 2006, 08:16 PM~5877384
> *fuck all of you dat wana hate do you fucken understand that its NOT NOT NOT NOT done NO ITS NOT SPRAY PAINTED DUMBASSES
> *


ok


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ya atleast someone knows what NOT DONE MEANS!! and all you tryin to be a smartass who gives a fuk if someone cant spell atleast you understand it your not retarded!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 31 2006, 07:12 PM~5877343
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I AM THE SPEELING POLICE!
> ...


loks lick i bostud. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 31 2006, 08:18 PM~5877424
> *ya atleast someone knows what NOT DONE MEANS!! and all you tryin to be a smartass who gives a fuk if someone cant spell atleast you understand it your not retarded!
> *



um... sign up for extra English classes when school starts back up. Also, take your car to Maaco, at least it only looks half assed from there, not total ass, like you're on your way to.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 31 2006, 05:16 PM~5877384
> *fuck all of you dat wana hate do you fucken understand that its NOT NOT NOT NOT done NO ITS NOT SPRAY PAINTED DUMBASSES
> *


DAMN! Relax dude, don't go all _postal_ on us!


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 31 2006, 04:49 PM~5877136
> *THEY'RE is a real word. Means They Are.
> There: A place
> Their: some one's property
> *


Oh, and for the record; it's "SOMEONE'S" not "SOME ONE'S"
:rofl:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

so are u done spraypainting it yet?


----------



## 88lacfleetwood (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 31 2006, 11:05 PM~5879513
> *so are u done spraypainting it yet?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 31 2006, 05:16 PM~5877384
> *fuck all of you dat wana hate do you fucken understand that its NOT NOT NOT NOT done NO ITS NOT SPRAY PAINTED DUMBASSES
> *



so why is your title "My dayleys paint job! *Looks nice*!"



:dunno:


----------



## 88lacfleetwood (Mar 10, 2006)

final product.


































haha. just playin


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88lacfleetwood_@Jul 31 2006, 11:41 PM~5879695
> *final product.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Jul 31 2006, 11:33 PM~5879646
> *so why is your title "My dayleys paint job! Looks nice!"
> :dunno:
> *


caus it looks nice so far


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

is this like a 3 week paint project or what?


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Aug 1 2006, 03:22 AM~5880184
> *is this like a 3 week paint project or what?
> *


yep it sux caus the paint shop is alwys closed!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK+Jul 31 2006, 03:13 PM~5876400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious? Time to learn about contractions. :uh: 



> _Originally posted by Bishop+Jul 31 2006, 03:46 PM~5876652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously...I spray bombed a car in an afternoon, including taping, while I was at work. :rofl: :uh:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 1 2006, 03:53 AM~5880219
> *yep it sux caus the paint shop is alwys closed!
> *


Dude go paint your car, your wasting bandwidth


----------



## GrammarNinja (Oct 27, 2005)

I noticed the extreme intelligence in the topic title on this post. I thought I should investigate further. You should put down the spray paint and pick up a book. How in the world can you say it's not spray painted when there is a picture of someone spray painting it? You, sir, are an idiot.


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

isa wush isa coold pell so isa coold past boot isa can nut su isa wunt


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Aug 1 2006, 07:43 AM~5880719
> *isa wush isa coold pell so isa coold past boot isa can nut su isa wunt
> *


No comprende.
:scrutinize:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

I think he's talkin like that dog off of star wars.

"Isa wauna gu home"


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Aug 1 2006, 08:40 AM~5880974
> *I think he's talkin like that dog off of star wars.
> 
> "Isa wauna gu home"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Aug 1 2006, 10:40 AM~5880974
> *I think he's talkin like that dog off of star wars.
> 
> "Isa wauna gu home"
> *


what are you sayin i spelled something rong :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

you spray too close


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Aug 1 2006, 08:36 AM~5880522
> *I noticed the extreme intelligence in the topic title on this post.  I thought I should investigate further.  You should put down the spray paint and pick up a book.  How in the world  can you say it's not spray painted when there is a picture of someone spray painting it?  You, sir, are an idiot.
> *


oh shit now *we're* all in trouble. :around: :rofl: :around:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Aug 1 2006, 06:36 AM~5880522
> *I noticed the extreme intelligence in the topic title on this post.  I thought I should investigate further.  You should put down the spray paint and pick up a book.  How in the world  can you say it's not spray painted when there is a picture of someone spray painting it?  You, sir, are an idiot.
> *


you fucken idiot thats primer i had to sand some spots caus it kinda bubbled up so i primed them agian


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats the dupli color over the krylon , try again......


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

What's up with the swearing? You doing all that swearing makes you look like a dumbass.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

donno i always cuss but some of these peeps are idoits c-mon now you gotta help out somoene not shoot them down if they do sumthin wrong


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

donno i always cuss but some of these peeps are idoits c-mon now you gotta help out somoene not shoot them down if they do sumthin wrong


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

alright i'm gonna help you out.............






you only have to type your comment once


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

is it finished yet?


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

nope i hope to finish it this week


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow this topic is alomst 8 pages :cheesy:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Aug 1 2006, 09:48 PM~5884996
> *Wow this topic is alomst 8 pages :cheesy:
> *


thats because its so much fun!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

shoulda at least used a flat color insteada metallic..it would be less blotchy lol...how many cans of clear enamel do u plan to use?? are u gonna wetsand and buff or just throw some wax on the bitch and call it done?


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

im gonna wet sand then clear it with the gun its not rattled then buff well you know hopefully it will be done tomorrow


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 1 2006, 03:44 PM~5883445
> *you fucken idiot thats primer i had to sand some spots caus it kinda bubbled up so i primed them agian
> *


so yoru base is bublin up? you do know you cant leave bc unexposed for long right?


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

what do you mean?


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

Dude look, you seriously need to by a autobody book, or at least start asking questions instead of jumping into something, right now your in quicksand and your up to your nose, not trying to be funny or anything, 

im gonna wet sand then clear it with the gun its not rattled then buff well you know hopefully it will be done tomorrow

why would you wetsand base before you clear it?, also jap brings up a good point

"so your base is bublin up? you do know you cant leave bc unexposed for long right?"

you know most paints only give you a 24 hour window to work with, anything after that your gonna run into problems, im not a expert, but I learned through trial and error :uh: ,, I hope it all works out for you, but im guessing that you will be back here in a few weeks whinning that your paint fell off, or something weird is goin on with your paint!!

by the way im just curious what brand paint are you using??


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

man this ride will look awesome when he lays the Kandy over those graphics.

good effort.

Post more pics.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Aug 2 2006, 08:23 AM~5887459
> *man this ride will look awesome when he lays the Kandy over those graphics.
> 
> good effort.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Aug 2 2006, 06:23 AM~5887459
> *man this ride will look awesome when he lays the Kandy over those graphics.
> 
> good effort.
> ...


 :0 

:roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *you fucken idiot thats primer i had to sand some spots caus it kinda bubbled up so i primed them agian*


It's still spray paint. Do you now realize that primer is the base for the rest of the paint? When the primer cracks and lifts off, it will still fuck up the paint. You're really digging yourself a hole here man.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ this topic


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Jul 29 2006, 08:22 AM~5863573
> *not only is 15 a lil shy of being a legal daily driver ,but i dont think hes old enough to buy the spraypaint...
> we jus kid , cuase theres nothing better to do during flash time...jus keep at it ,at least you going for it, I was 17 when i sprayed my first, had no clue, jus bought a gun and some paint and tried it out,befreind a paint rep and learn the products and youll be allright.. jus remember you cant get worse...
> *


 :0 :0 :burn:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Kid. The best thing you can do is to sand down to primer and start askin questions. First thing first you DON'T sand your base and then clear it, if you sand your base you would have to lay down another coat of base then clear it after it has flashed off. Also do you have prep sol? If you don't know what that is then sand down to primer and ask the professionals,thats what this forum is for.

Your masking job is terrible along with some other things like your attitude. If you stops fucking arguing with the people on here they will 
help you. You said your 15 which means you can't do this shit on your own with out any experience.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Aug 2 2006, 07:55 AM~5887752
> *Kid. The best thing you can do is to sand down to primer and start askin questions. First thing first you DON'T sand your base and then clear it, if you sand your base you would have to lay down another coat of base then clear it after it has flashed off. Also do you have prep sol? If you don't know what that is then sand down to primer and ask the professionals,thats what this forum is for.
> 
> Your masking job is terrible along with some other things like your attitude. If you stops fucking arguing with the people on here they will
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Jul 29 2006, 12:09 AM~5862572
> *Gotta give the dude a break.....dont you all remember how your first paint job came out.....................................
> oh ya, my first paint work rocked, your right this does suck......gotta love the creativity of newspaper and tablecloths to mask with, should have used the funnies ,cause this is a joke...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

Im guessing this may be a internet troll, trying to ruffle up some feathers, I cant imagine anyone bein this stupid :biggrin:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Im not sayin shit til I see the finish car.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

well the car was supposed to be done today,I wanna see that rattle can shine !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

8 pages of bullshit


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 03:12 PM~5890690
> *8 pages of bullshit
> *


you just contributed to it


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Yeah, seriously, you need to start asking questions, buying books, and reading a lot of posts on here. I've only done one paintjob so far, and im young too (just turned 19). If you want to see it, go here:

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l220/red_ghost_5x5/

Can't see the flake too well in the pics, but theres chrome flake, and gold shifty flake.
I didnt rush into a damn thing. I learned all i could, and I even paid a painter to use his shop, equipment and to give me tips along the way. The only problems so far have been a chip that went all the way through the clear coat (but not base coat) in the hood from a rock flying off of a dump truck on the highway (happened 2 days after the clear was done). There was also one other little chip from arock on the ground which i touched upjust fine.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 2 2006, 04:21 PM~5891090
> *you just contributed to it
> *


yeah i know... :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

how many cans of clear is he gonna use??????????????? lol


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

I feel like a character in a teen comedy movie


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh yeah, in that one pic, the black amanti is mine too (my daily). So haha, i got a better kia than you! 



Just playin around.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Aug 2 2006, 05:24 PM~5891110
> *how many cans of clear is he gonna use??????????????? lol
> *


enough to get a 1/4" paint line probably, then maybe prime over the clear and try to reclear it. jk. lol


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Okay, here's what i would do if i were you. Strip down the kia completely, take everything off you can. Don't mask anything, cause that just makes paintlines and pains in the ass. Paint in your garage, or wet teh ground where you are painting it. Stand down the car completely with 220 or using a fine scuff pad. get it nice and smooth, then prime over it using maybe 2 thin coats (its a newer car so u probably wont need too much primer). Then sand down the primer using a medium scuff pad or paper, then go over it again with fine. Make sure its nice and smooth. Then use some tack cloths and water to wipe it down. wipe it again once all the water is off with a dry tack cloth. Wipe it a 3rd time. lol. Then do your basecoats, allowing for each coat to flash. Probably only need 2 or 3 basecoats depending on how thick you put it on. Then once the base is dry, its tack cloth time again, just this time with no water. spray your clear about a day after, and you'll need 2 to 3 coats. I wouldnt even bother wetsanding/buffing it after your clear. Thats not that in depth of instructions, but shouldnt be that difficult to figure out the rest.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Are you out of your fucking mind telling some one to do that to their car? WATER is out of the fucking question, you use prep sol to get rid of water, use a tack rag to get rid of lil materials layi on the car.

You mask to protect the windows,ect from over spray, why in the heck would you tell him not to mask?

And you didn't tell him what primer to use, which you probably don't know, and there are other factors to this.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

i meant masking off trim and shit


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

HY CARUMBA :uh:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Doesnt a base have to be topcoated within 24 hours???


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

If it's not topcoated in 24 hours then you sand it with some 400 or 600 if metallic,get it prepared for another coat of color and spray one more fresh coat of color and you start over again, you have another 24 hours to clear that.

If you clear a flashed out base then you can have a flauck of problems from adhesion to clouding to a lot else


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 2 2006, 04:32 PM~5891152
> *Oh yeah, in that one pic, the black amanti is mine too (my daily).  So haha, i got a better kia than you!
> Just playin around.
> *


damm that came out nice!! ya i just finished the kia and it came out verry nice but... its still at my cousins caus it needs to dry overnite and be buffed but ill get the pics tomarrow if i can hey red_gohst do you wana mod your kia caus their is a kia fourms and kia preformance parts look at these sites www.kia-fx.com and www.streetkiaz.com


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> > 1. no it got windy so i stoped
> > 2.he is caus we had to sand alittle and prime over it
> > 3.i do spray the ground
> > 4.dupont and the spray gun is a devilbliss
> > ...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 3 2006, 12:47 AM~5891224
> *Okay, here's what i would do if i were you.  Strip down the kia completely, take everything off you can.  Don't mask anything, cause that just makes paintlines and pains in the ass.  Paint in your garage, or wet teh ground where you are painting it.  Stand down the car completely with 220 or using a fine scuff pad.  get it nice and smooth, then prime over it using maybe 2 thin coats (its a newer car so u probably wont need too much primer).  Then sand down the primer using a medium scuff pad or paper, then go over it again with fine.    Make sure its nice and smooth.  Then use some tack cloths and water to wipe it down.  wipe it again once all the water is off with a dry tack cloth.  Wipe it a 3rd time.  lol.  Then do your basecoats, allowing for each coat to flash.  Probably only need 2 or 3 basecoats depending on how thick you put it on.  Then once the base is dry, its tack cloth time again, just this time with no water.  spray your clear about a day after, and you'll need 2 to 3 coats.  I wouldnt even bother wetsanding/buffing it after your clear.  Thats not that in depth of instructions, but shouldnt be that difficult to figure out the rest.
> *




you can skip the sanding of primer and just use a sealer then go right to basecoat after it flashes


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Okay. I didnt know that.


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

you never answered my question, wht paint brand did you go with?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Yeah, i'm not looking to mod my kia too much. Just gonna do the billet jaguar style grille, shave the emblems on back, and maybe do some wheels. Thinking 17" black wires. Maybe 16" with whitewalls. The caddy is my car to mod until i get bored with it. Then i'll probably do a bomb.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

For my paint, I used PPG Omni, Old School Flake, and HOK for my job. Dont remember what primer and filler. It was whatever the guy who's shop I used had. For that kia, if you're not gonna drive it for a lil while yet, i'de buy some cheap paint and use it practice. With enough practice you'll get really good and probably could do a really nice paint job with some extras like flake, graphics etc.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 3 2006, 01:56 PM~5894422
> *Okay.  I didnt know that.
> *




now you know :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

nine pages still goin' strong....now let's see those finished pics! :machinegun:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Really. All these excuses are bull


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

update pics?


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 3 2006, 12:57 PM~5896607
> *update pics?
> *


X2


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

DUDE GOT SCARED AWAY. :0


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

Just snap a dam picture already


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

WELL?? waiting


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

dead batterys in the damm camera sorry guys i asked someone to get somem on the way home! fuck!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

No pictures yet??? WTF :scrutinize:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

just got the betterys!!! LOOK!! its not washed and it turned out pretty well i like it! DONT HATE! :angry: :angry: :angry: well tell me what u got to say now??


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

^o.k. :uh: :dunno: :thumbsdown: :barf: looks like you tried. :happysad: ^


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

i like it bro and dont for get this is my first job so dont expect it to be perfect but atleast i lerned somthing about painting and my nextone will be alot better ALOT!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looks nice and streaky :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ya alittle its the reflecton off the garage floor it looks alot better in person


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 3 2006, 11:53 PM~5900250
> *i like it bro and dont for get this is my first job so dont expect it to be perfect but atleast i lerned somthing about painting and my nextone will be alot better ALOT!!!
> *


cool man just remember, take your time and do a good job masking. the hardest part of a good paint job is the prep. spraying the car is the easist part of all.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

yep! and a good thick coat of primer!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 4 2006, 12:02 AM~5900292
> *yep! and a good thick coat of primer!
> *


just if you plan on blocking it


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

First paint job :thumbsup: Its beter then i thought it was going to be,with all the talking on here.Keep trying bro,not bad for 15 and no L`s.. Throw some rims on it,
lol i just noticed the wing! DAM.. peace


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ya not bad but its ok for now rollin through highschool! uffin:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

Dam when I was 15, if I would of thought of doing that to a newer car, my parents would of kicked my ASS


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

WTF is with that huge wing? :uh: I bet that thing's really useful when pulling some serious g's in a Kia. :ugh:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

I actually thought the big wings were out of style since fast and furious played what like 4 yrs ago, on a side note im still waiting on what paint brand he used, thats gota be a mettalic for it to look that streaky, that base is way to streaky, oh wait I forgot its the reflection on the floor, which is bouncing off the lights hitting a window, comming around hitting the bald guys head walking down the street, reflecting off his glasses, then hitting the car, he least you tried man, thats more than I did when i was your age!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Aug 4 2006, 05:53 AM~5901440
> *I actually thought the big wings were out of style since fast and furious played what like 4 yrs ago
> *


On a Kia, it's good for pushing the car to the side of the road when it won't start, like a big shopping cart.


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

i gotta admit, i think its pretty good for your first time. :thumbsup: 
ditch the wing tho :thumbsdown: 

keep it up man


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

How much would you charge me for a paint job like that if i provide all 32 1/2 cans of spray paint? :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

looks like bleed through to me.............if you look at the hood it looks like you can see where you had body filler.............


also by the door and on the back bumper cover




what type of body filler did you use?


what kind of primer was used?


did you seal it?




not hating here only trying to help


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

not too bad. I'm rather impressed. Look better without the wing though. And get some rims. But make sure they're chrome.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0  :roflmao: :tears: :ugh: :around: :rofl: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

I was the only one on his side.

Yeah looks like bad covrage on the hood.

DAMN RICER!!! :machinegun:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 4 2006, 05:55 AM~5901443
> *On a Kia, it's good for pushing the car to the side of the road when it won't start, like a big shopping cart.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lolllll!!!! that s funny! anyway ya i dont relly like that wing but it already had the holes for it and i just put it on for the holes to be out of the way


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 4 2006, 08:25 AM~5901893
> *looks like bleed through to me.............if you look at the hood it looks like you can see where you had body filler.............
> also by the door and on the back bumper cover
> what type of body filler did you use?
> ...


 i used BONDO body filler 
the primer i think was dupont thats what my cousin gave me
yeo! i sealed it
and the paint brand is fourth dimension (got it at shermin willams) 

its not the best job but its ok atleast i learned somthing!


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

1st and far most........I think it's great that you gave it a try...... Most people don't even get to this point, they just talk about it.
2nd.....for your first try, it's not as bad as others I've seen

but..... you do have to understand that you didn't do it right......if this is something you want to get into, you must do some more research, and take the proper steps. Also, don't paint outside, and never leave you base sit for so long.

With all that said........Your car might look ok for you now, but trust me things are going to go down hill quick over time.......so prepare yourself for a respray......this is not a bad thing....You are gaining experience. In the mean time read up on proper painting, start buying the necessary equipment, and find a place you can spray it in, like a garage or make a temp-booth or something.

Your 15, and this is a start, nothing more, nothing less...... The true judgment comes in what you learned from it, and how you use that on your next attempt. Good luck ..... and have fun


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

11 PAGES :ugh:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Aug 4 2006, 12:48 PM~5903176
> *1st and far most........I think it's great that you gave it a try...... Most people don't even get to this point, they just talk about it.
> 2nd.....for your first try, it's not as bad as others I've seen
> 
> ...


thanks bro next time im gonna use my garage instead!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

If you use your garage, make sure you rig up some kind of exhaust system. It can get pretty bad in there...


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

yep some box fans or somthing like that!! lol


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, the garage I used had a wall with 4 vents that had fans in them, that would open up and suck all the fumes out with a push of a button. was really pretty cool. But I'll tell ya, that chrome flake gets everywhere! It was all over the grass outside when u turned on those fans. lol.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

what brand/model gun did you use kiakirk007 ????


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

btw has anybody tried the new bondo gold???I used it for a speaker box...to shape it alittle and it spreads alot eaiser than the regular crap.sands pretty easy too...nothing compared to evercoat though.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Aug 4 2006, 09:44 PM~5905935
> *btw has anybody tried the new bondo gold???I used it for a speaker box...to shape it alittle and it spreads alot eaiser than the regular crap.sands pretty easy too...nothing compared to evercoat though.
> *


i dont fuck with anything bondo brand..... i just tried out some PPG filler and it was ehh...i use eurogold...


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Aug 4 2006, 09:41 PM~5905915
> *what brand/model gun did you use kiakirk007 ????
> *


it was a old crappy husky gun! POS!!!! im gonna get a relly good gun on my next project


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Aug 4 2006, 09:44 PM~5905935
> *btw has anybody tried the new bondo gold???I used it for a speaker box...to shape it alittle and it spreads alot eaiser than the regular crap.sands pretty easy too...nothing compared to evercoat though.
> *


ya bondo sucks caus when it hardens all the way its a bitch to sand so next time im gonna use somthin better


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 4 2006, 07:27 PM~5905572
> *Well, the garage I used had a wall with 4 vents that had fans in them, that would open up and suck all the fumes out with a push of a button.  was really pretty cool.  But I'll tell ya, that chrome flake gets everywhere!  It was all over the grass outside when u turned on those fans.  lol.
> *


u gotta run filters to


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I dont know if he had them or not.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Aug 5 2006, 12:44 AM~5905935
> *btw has anybody tried the new bondo gold???I used it for a speaker box...to shape it alittle and it spreads alot eaiser than the regular crap.sands pretty easy too...nothing compared to evercoat though.
> *


I use evercoat Z grip. Doesn't clog the sand paper for nothing and its cheap as hell, compared to rage


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Aug 4 2006, 08:48 PM~5903176
> *1st and far most........I think it's great that you gave it a try...... Most people don't even get to this point, they just talk about it.
> 2nd.....for your first try, it's not as bad as others I've seen
> 
> ...













shame on you this can be done
:twak: 




well i guess maybe not if you are just learning


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah i hate bondo too...i like to stick with evercoat rage gold.spreads nice and smooth for skim coating.i got a gun from walmart just for primer and it sucked ass even for primer.I am getting the finishline hvlp off of smartshoppers with the d a sander.I dont mean to go off topic but to the experienced painters...I will be attempting my fist paint job soon and i got some questions.What is the best size tip for basecoats and the best size tip for clear w/ mini flakes(not ultra mini)???


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ay yo what gun should i buy for my next job??


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

the finishlines are good for a fair price sata is the best out but its like anywhere from $250-500 depending


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

just get a harbor freight hvlp gravity feed no gun will "make you a painter"


once you get the hang of it you can spend more money......if you want


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 5 2006, 09:09 PM~5909289
> *just get a harbor freight hvlp gravity feed no gun will "make you a painter"
> once you get the hang of it you can spend more money......if you want
> *



This is the best thing said so far. Its like this. If you buy a sata and start sprayin the paint will come out nice if not perfect, You'll get use to this and when some one puts a 40 dollar gun in your hand your fucked. When you hear people say any gun will do it's because any gun and make a glassy finish with fine tuning, its just the cheap ones take more tuning then the top grade ones. If you start with a top grade one then your not really exploring the tuning side and you are ignorant to true experiance.

If that is crazy forgive me, I just getting home from a wedding and Im drunk like Bush


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

thats true bishop i just want a ok gun for like 150 so i can learn caus these guns i used were CRAP!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

sharpe finex , 100$ not a bad gun.....


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

wgere would i get that gun


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 5 2006, 01:24 AM~5906157
> *it was a old crappy husky gun! POS!!!! im gonna get a relly good gun on my next project
> *


I would swear that somewhere in this thread, you said you used a devilbis.

At your age, you should hang out at a body shop for the summer, little cake in your pocket, and you learn a shitload. I still haven't tried painting yet, but I could tell from the first pic that it wasn't near ready. There is far more prep needed for a good paint job. Anyway, you'll learn all this stuff in time, but like I said, if you want that time to go faster, find a body shop that will let you help out and learn. I started learning by sweeping and watching, then up from there through the various steps of prep. and eventually I ended up hanging kits, shaving shit, etc.. 

Man, that reminds me, I need a job again, so I can get to work on my car ffs.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 2 2006, 04:36 PM~5891172
> *enough to get a 1/4" paint line probably, then maybe prime over the clear and try to reclear it.  jk.  lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 4 2006, 05:52 AM~5901436
> *WTF is with that huge wing?  :uh:  I bet that thing's really useful when pulling some serious g's in a Kia. :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 4 2006, 05:55 AM~5901443
> *On a Kia, it's good for pushing the car to the side of the road when it won't start, like a big shopping cart.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...am i sleepy or are these comments really that funny :cheesy:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 7 2006, 01:38 AM~5916289
> *I would swear that somewhere in this thread, you said you used a devilbis.
> 
> At your age, you should hang out at a body shop for the summer, little cake in your pocket, and you learn a shitload.  I still haven't tried painting yet, but I could tell from the first pic that it wasn't near ready.  There is far more prep needed for a good paint job.  Anyway, you'll learn all this stuff in time, but like I said, if you want that time to go faster, find a body shop that will let you help out and learn.  I started learning by sweeping and watching, then up from there through the various steps of prep. and eventually I ended up hanging kits, shaving shit, etc..
> ...


ya the devilbliss whas ok but it was my uncles frend's so he needed it after a while


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ok so now i know what it'll look like if i paint a car with spray paint and then add clear spray paint to it.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Aug 7 2006, 09:11 PM~5920843
> *ok so now i know what it'll look like if i paint a car with spray paint and then add clear spray paint to it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

umm..did you mask off your fart can "muffler"???...cuz it looks like you got paint all over the tip of it


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Aug 8 2006, 02:06 PM~5926141
> *umm..did you mask off your fart can "muffler"???...cuz it looks like you got paint all over the tip of it
> *


naw i dident but i got all the paint off it


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

I see some paint on the molding piece of the back window. 
The hell you put a wing on for? Your car is too high for areodynamics and that wing's support is weak.
Must be for the looks :uh: . damn ricers


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jul 28 2006, 06:28 PM~5860680
> *Alright, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. Let's all judge when it's DONE since he's so convinced that it'll actually look good. But so far it looks like shit...no offense.
> *



He is right. Let's all rate it from 1-10.

I give it a 6...-4


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

I would sand it and either redo it properly, with help from a pro. Either that or set it on fire and collect the insurance. You wont be able to sell it like that, and if you drive it, you will be a laughing stock.


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 28 2006, 08:25 AM~5857695
> *is this a joke? :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

lmao,,it would look better primered


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Aug 8 2006, 03:44 PM~5927223
> *He is right. Let's all rate it from 1-10.
> 
> I give it a 6...-4
> *


from 1-10 i will give it a -2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood+Aug 8 2006, 07:13 PM~5928406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give the kid a break at least he tried , have YOU painted aything ????


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

He should still redo it to save face, and replace all the oversprayed pieces.


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

He should still redo it to save face and for the resale value, and replace all the oversprayed pieces.


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

At least he know he screwed up... heres a commet I found 

"after i painted it myself it dident turn out too good but its ok im just learning on this car and it will be redone when i get some more knowalage of painting here are some pics"

" UPDATE!! I JUST ORDERD THE BODIE KIT!!! WOOOOO!! ITS THE R34 FROM KIA FX AND A KFX ORIGNAL REAR BUMPER!! ILL POST POICS WHEN IT ARIVVES!!!! 

sup guys my name is kirk and this is my 2000 kia sephia I know that its not much right now but gimme some time and some money and this car will look great! hope to see my car win trophys at some car shows, but I know that the car has to go a long way for that. If you wana sudgest an idea please put it in the inbox. If you sighn the inbox do it niceley caus if you dont like the car then act like you dident see it and one more thing is I dont care if you dont like my car its mine and I'll do it up how I want and if you like it thats great. enjoy the page!!"

:uh: 
http://www.sounddomain.com/ride/2342166

I still think the car was painted with rattle cans despite what anyone says


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Aug 12 2006, 07:36 PM~5955389
> *At least he know he screwed up... heres a commet I found
> 
> "after i painted it myself it dident turn out too good but its ok im just learning on this car and it will be redone when i get some more knowalage of painting here are some pics"
> ...


at least he has confidence....


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

well i am gonna re do it in a while caus some spots suck! and i need a more powerful compressor and a decent paint gun so it turns out good but i swear it wastnt rattle canned onley some primer spots were rattled


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT :0


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

this is still going on?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

o no he had to get a spioler... you know in case he goes rediculosly fast :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 15 2007, 03:43 PM~6992508
> *o no he had to get a spioler... you know in case he goes rediculosly fast :roflmao:
> *


well, gotta be careful,cuz the paint is so smoooove it slips threw the wind sending it to uncontrolable speeds the wing is a MUST for safety


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

that car is long gone!!!!! and trust me i am not gonna make the same mistakes


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

LIVE AND LEARN.........GOOD LUCK ON THE NEXT ONE


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

dude why the fuck would you bump this shit. let it die and hope people never speak of it again!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

INSPIRATION TO DO IT RIGHT THIS TIME!


----------



## robereto80gp (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you recycling the used cans?


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robereto80gp_@Aug 6 2007, 12:21 AM~8481610
> *Are you recycling the used cans?
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## TheCaptain566 (Aug 2, 2007)

My first job was just as bad. Everyone should give the kid credit for going for it. Everyone can read a write up on hear on how to paint, and read every tech sheet, but untill your the one doing it it's a whole different world.


----------

